# A pitiful write up on the EPS



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just found this write up on the EPS, quite pitiful! Makes me wonder whether he even tried the frame out, as most of that info can be pulled off the Colnago web-site and the internet. In fact, I think my 4 year old daughter could of done a better job! 

Take a look - http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/lets-fly-with-eps/



Now - this is what I call a write up -

http://www.thewashingmachinepost.net/colnago/eps/eps.html


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*EPS write up*

Second write up I think the author actually rode the bike. I am in the midst of saving and deciding which frame to get and EPS is certainly on the "short list".


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, quite right. The 2nd write up is very good!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The "colnago.cyclingnews.com" site is an advertisement disguised as an information / testing structure.

Almost all the information is copied directly from the main Colnago site. There's no testing or independent evaluation there.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yep!*

The first URL you provide leads to something less than a review. The second is a review I'd read while my "Question For Colnago Owners" thread was quite active. In the later case, the reviewer actually rode the bike. And while I wasn't looking to buy such and outstanding bike, I ordered my 2010 EPS tonight as I talk about in the aforementioned thread. I can't wait to get my hands on it for next spring. In the meantime, I just took delivery of my Custom Level 3 Lynskey titanium frame bike. Well...you only live once. I have to say that the people who responded to my thread convinced that the Colnago EPS was THE bike to have. I'll have two high end bikes to choose from for any ride. I'm wondering which will be my preferred ride!

I'm a bit shocked that there are no reviews for the Colnago EPS here at Road Bike Review.



nicensleazy said:


> Just found this write up on the EPS, quite pitiful! Makes me wonder whether he even tried the frame out, as most of that info can be pulled off the Colnago web-site and the internet. In fact, I think my 4 year old daughter could of done a better job!
> 
> Take a look - http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/lets-fly-with-eps/
> 
> ...


----------

